# Outdoor Fridge



## alibee (Aug 5, 2016)

Any tricks to keeping the outdoor fridge to remain closed during travel? We only have some pop and beer in it but whenever we stop and open up the outdoor kitchen door/flap the fridge is no longer sealed so we have to open it slowly and then tuck under to catch anything that is about to fall out. Just wondering if anyone has found a latch to keep the fridge closed for travel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

alibee said:


> Any tricks to keeping the outdoor fridge to remain closed during travel? We only have some pop and beer in it but whenever we stop and open up the outdoor kitchen door/flap the fridge is no longer sealed so we have to open it slowly and then tuck under to catch anything that is about to fall out. Just wondering if anyone has found a latch to keep the fridge closed for travel?
> 
> I have used a $1.50 nylon quick-release strap, wrapped all the way around the mid-section.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

With one of these you can keep your beer in the fridge and not worry about the youg'uns having a brewski! It also secures the doors during transit.

http://www.dormco.com/Easy_Lock_Fridge_Lock_Dorm_Supplies_Food_p/j-bin-48-frlock.htm

The varmints will even take your leftover steak if ya ain't ceerful!! 

Leigh


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

(same as the post a couple above) Ours came with a simple webbing strap that was looped around the fridge, the ones that are adjustable and have plastic quick release buckle clasp. I also had to get some of those adjustable plastic fridge bars for each shelf to keep things from spilling out once we get there.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

In addition to a Velcro strip on the top & bottom of the door, we also use a double refrigerator bar on each shelf. The bars keep everything in place and the Velcro keep the door from bouncing open during travel.


----------



## HouseE (Sep 3, 2016)

I bought an external lock for my fridge back home which I have in my outdoor kitchen which was designed by a landscaping design company called infinity garden. Make sure that you waterproof the electrical parts safe from water. Outdoor refrigerators are designed to function in temperatures below 40 degrees, if it is already cold outside then you would not have to turn on the refrigerator.


----------



## backator (Sep 7, 2016)

This is what we have http://ebay.to/2cH30S1

Does the job well. Could be hand-made but for the price it works and easy to keep clean.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

I found my solution walking through Home Depot one day. A generic "appliance latch" because it looked better then the fridge latch. One minute to install and has worked like a charm for 3+ years. Either way looking for kid safety products might find something you like.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Safety-1st-Multi-Purpose-Decor-Appliance-Lock-2-Pack-HS148/203754400


----------

